# Craigslist Omaha Typhoon embedded in tree



## Alan Brase (Jul 4, 2019)

https://omaha.craigslist.org/atq/d/plattsmouth-old-schwinn-bicycle-growing/6908259449.html
Looks like its value as a Typhoon might be limited.


----------



## rideahiggins (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (Jul 4, 2019)

Oh man, I WOOD love to own that one!


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Alan Brase (Jul 5, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> View attachment 1025495
> 
> View attachment 1025496



Just put your bike in the crotch of that tree over there.  IT WON'T GET STOLEN.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jul 5, 2019)

Gol Dern People .......................They try to sell ANYTHING on Craigslist !       The Woods worth more than the bike !


----------



## 30thtbird (Jul 5, 2019)

Ooooh! It's a kickback.


----------



## Boris (Jul 6, 2019)

Wrong seat.


----------



## hotrod (Jul 7, 2019)

he is not lieing when he says unique piece! it is a piece of something.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 7, 2019)

@BICYCLE HEAVEN


----------

